# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Требуются ведущие разделов

## Geser

Собственно рубрики те что есть (форумы)
Делать нужно:
1. Следить за порядком.
2. Искать и публиковать материалы по теме.
3. Отвечать на вопросы посетителей.
4. Тестировать и писать описания и инструкции по использованию различных программ.
5. Любые другие полезные действия

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## James Blond

Здравствуйте!

Совсем недавно ваш форум мне помог. Хочу отплатить добром на добро.

Я работаю суппорт-оператором сайта в западной IT компании. Если вам нужно перевести или набрать технические тексты на американском (английском) или решите создать англоязычный раздел, то я с радостью помогу с переводами.
Или если найдете мне другое применение, тоже хорошо.

Спасибо.

----------


## drongo

Мы об этом давно думали. Скорее всего будет раздел на английском. Как только все  вопросы будут решены , с вами свяжутся  :Smiley:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Могу временно взять раздел "Linux для начинающих"  пока Muromec находится в отпуске. :Smiley:

----------


## NickGolovko

> Могу временно взять раздел "Linux для начинающих" пока Muromec находится в отпуске.


Берите  :Wink:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Берите


Спасибо за доверие. :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

Могу временно взять раздел "Помогите!" пока *pig* находится в отпуске.  :Smiley:

----------


## NickGolovko

Разве он уже в отпуске?  :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

Он же писал в закрытом разделе, что собирается в отпуск.  :Huh:

----------


## pig

Одной ногой уже там. Неделя осталась.

----------


## NickGolovko

Тогда через неделю.  :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

Скромно напоминаю о себе  :Smiley:

----------


## NickGolovko

Работайте.  :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

Спасибо!

----------


## Arkadiy

А можно мне модератора в разделе "оффтоп" получить, хоть спам фиксить буду, а то пока кроме как пожаловатся и штрафные балы вкатить больше ничего не могу. На форуме от одного до трёх раз в день бываю.

----------


## joniscoolkz

Могу взять Windows для начинающих... так как с виндой давно работаю и знаю почти почти почти всю... ну не мало скажем так %) и на глупые юзерские вопросы спокойно отвечать смогу.

----------


## калека

какой роздел можно мне взять?!за порядочность ручаюсь!!!

----------


## anton_dr

Пока никакой.
После активного участия в жизни форума - возможно.

----------


## sergey888

Помоему вы товарищу *калека* не правильно разьяснили суть участия в жизни форума. Судя по тому что я вижу, разницы между участием и большим колличеством флуда он не видит. И даже флуд может ценится если он действительно стоящий, чего в данном случае я не вижу.  :Wink:

----------


## anton_dr

Я не виноват, что есть такие непонятливые индивидумы  :Smiley:

----------

